# Schw. Bild & metallisch verzerrter Ton mit Pinnacle PCTV 310e



## d-beam (22. November 2005)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Pinnacle PCTV 310e.

Angefangen hat es damit, dass ich von Frankfurt nach Jena gezogen bin, sprich: Der Digital-Tuner funktioniert einwandfrei, das Problem besteht nur in Zusammenhang mit dem Tuner des analogen Kabelanschlusses.

Wenn ich nun den Sendersuchlauf starte, sieht es erst so aus, als gäbe es keine Probleme. Das Vorschaufenster zeigt  die gefundenen Sender in guter Qualität an und auch der Sound ist einwandfrei. Irgendwann während des Sendersuchlaufs gibt es dann allerdings einen Punkt (mal früher mal später, ca. nach 4/5 des Durchlaufs), wo der Vorschaubildschirm sich aufhängt. Die Sendersuche läuft zwar noch weiter und es werden teilweise auch noch Sender gefunden, jedoch werden diese nicht mehr mit Namen erkannt (also nur mit einer Nummer bezeichnet) und da die Vorschau nicht mehr funktioniert, kann man den Sender nicht sehen und auch nicht hören. Wenn ich dann nach Ende des Sendersuchlaufs mir die Sender unter dem Punkt Bearbeiten ansehen will, wird für alle Sender nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm angezeigt und der Sound der jeweiligen Sender ist zwar zu hören, aber sehr stark metallisch verzerrt. Auch wenn ich dann das MediaCenter starte besteht das selbe Problem: schwarzer Bildschirm und ton stark metallisch verzerrt.
Dieses Problem besteht solange, bis der Rechner neugestartet wird, dann kann man teilweise die Sender sehen, jedoch lässt die Qualität stark zu wünschen übrig und der Ton ist noch immer verzerrt. Und nach einer Weile Fernsehen, wird auch hier der Bildschirm wieder schwarz und der Ton metallisch verzerrt.

Wie ich am Anfang sagte, scheint erst alles zu funktionieren. Die Sender werden erkannt, in der Vorschau angezeigt und die Qualität des Tons ist gut. Es hat wirklich den Anschein, als ob es einen Punkt gibt, an dem es "Klick" macht und nachdem gar nichts mehr geht. Es ist sogar so, dass wenn ich den Sendersuchlauf vor diesem "Punkt" stoppe, kann ich mir die Sender in guter Qualität im MediaCenter sehen, nur dann nach einer gewissen Zeit macht es wieder "Klick" und der Bildschirm wird schwarz und der Ton metallisch verzerrt.

Als Fazit würde ich sagen der Tuner des Gerätes ist kaputt und wird nach einer weile einfach überhitzt oder überlastet. Nun ist es aber so, dass ich das Gerät schon einmal im MediaMarkt getausch habe, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür also eher gering ist.
Mittlerweile habe ich wirklich alles versucht. Ich habe sämtliche Treiber von denen eine neuere Version aufzutreiben war upgedatet, ich habe die MediaCenter-Software unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungn mehrmals neuinstalliert, ja sogar Windows habe ich mehrmals neuinstalliert und dabei alle Hardwarekomponenten die nicht unbedingt zum Fernsehschauen gebraucht werden weggelassen. Man kann also wirklich sagen: Ich weiß nciht weiter und bin verzweifelt.

Bitte helfen Sie mir!

Vielen Dank, 

Daniel


----------

